# معلومات عن الــ Cooling Towers



## كيميكال (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعد الله صباحكم / مساؤكم بكل خير

*
أحتاج معلومات في ال Cooling Towers

من ناحية الــ Function

الــ Mechanism

الـ heat & mass transfere 

و الترطيب و التجفيف humidfication & Drying

واللي عنده أي معلومه أو معادلات حسابية أو Digram صدقوني بتكون مفيده ​


تحياتي لكم​*​


----------



## abue tycer (3 يوليو 2011)

*ملفات مفيدة*

ملفات مفيدة عن ابراج التبريد


----------



## abue tycer (3 يوليو 2011)

*ملفات اخرى*

ملفات اضافية اخرى


----------



## abue tycer (3 يوليو 2011)

*ملف مكمل*

ملف الفصل الاول لبراج التبريد


----------



## abue tycer (3 يوليو 2011)

*ملفات اخرى*

ملفات الفصول الاخرى


----------



## abue tycer (3 يوليو 2011)

*الملف الاخير*

الملف الاخير لابراج التبريد اتمنى الاستفادة والتوفيق مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## كيميكال (4 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر أخوي abue tycer

وياليت الشباب الباقين اللي عنده معلومات حتى لو بالعربي بكون شاكر له. صدقوني بتكون مفيده.

تحياتي لكم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع * abue tycer
شكرا لك
*


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 يوليو 2011)

وده ملف بالعربي اخي ان شاء الله يفيدك


----------



## الهندي30 (30 يوليو 2011)

وده ملف بالعربي اخي ان شاء الله يفيدك


----------



## فاخر scop (27 يناير 2012)

*Description of particular process altitudinal levels in force-draught cooling tower
Cooling system:​*The cooling fill is designed of type "23.5“, 3 layers of total height 1.5 m. The first layer of the
cooling fill is mounted on reinforced concrete grid formed by reinforced concrete beams
150 x 300mm at the level of + 3.62 m.
Each block of the cooling fill of basic dimensions 2,000 x 400 x 500 mm is supported by 3
beams; the block of dimensions 1,400 x 400 x 500 mm is supported by 2 beams. The
blocks of cooling fill in the 2nd and 3rd layer of dimensions 2,000 x 400 x 500 mm are
installed on the cooling fill of the lower layer.
All layers of the cooling fill are arranged from one wall to another in both longitudinal and
cross direction and thus they form a compact area of the part of the cooling tower. Each
other layer is laid onto the first layer with turning of the packs through an angle 90º. The
efficiency of this cooling fill was tested on the testing bench and the design of this type of​cooling fill with its height meets specification requirements


----------



## فاخر scop (27 يناير 2012)

*Spray walls:​*They are mounted above the cooling fill on its perimeter and their task is to divert water
sprayed by the nozzles onto PVC blocks and to prevent running down on external
reinforced-concrete walls. They will be made of laminated foil thick 1mm, high 1,000 mm.​Individual foils will be installed so that they will extend by 100 mm beyond the perimeter


----------



## فاخر scop (27 يناير 2012)

*Water distribution:​*Sprayed cooled water from the nozzles runs down on the walls of the cooling fill and air
counter-current taken in by the fan takes off heat contained in water. Cooled water falls
down to a collecting basin of cooled water from where it flows off through the sieves into a​collecting sump of the outlet


----------



## فاخر scop (27 يناير 2012)

*General information​*The forced-draught cooling tower – 2 cells with the fans of diameter 6 m was designed for
operation of extending Basrah refinery – Iraq; the cooling tower will be located at the edge
of the extension complex under construction, close to the filling station.
General design is based on the requirement, at specified barometric pressure, to cool down
a set process water volume from operation (Gw) with specified amount of heat (​​​​ t) to
required temperature of cooled water (tw2) at specified outdoor air temperature set by wetbulb
temperature( tm).
The forced-draught cooling tower is the equipment for residual amount of heat removal into
the atmosphere by means of forced air draught taken in by the fan.
Forced-draught cooling tower – 2 x diameter 6 m was designed to the maximum water flow
2,000 m3/hr, i.e. 1,000 m3/hr per 1 cell. Spray intensity at this hydraulic load is 10
m3/hr.m2. Required temperature of cooled water for this specification will be observed.
In terms of its height, the cooling tower has 4 process levels – on elevation + 3,62 m
cooling fill level, elevation + 5.65 m ( working piping axis ) - water distribution piping level +
7,55 m - level of draft eliminators and elevation + 9.95 m level of the fan gearbox base. All​
of these altitudinal levels are related to the basin edge level of the cooling tower (+ 0.500).


----------



## فاخر scop (27 يناير 2012)

*Performance parameters​*The forced-draught cooling tower is a two-cell tower with fans diameter 6 m, and is
designed for the following conditions:
Design parameters of the cooling tower:​-​​​​circulated water volume ( Gw ) 2,000 m3/h​
-​​​​heat load ( Ntep ) 25.58 kWt​
-​​​​cooling range ( t ) 11 °C​
-​​​​warmed-up water temperature ( tw1 ) 43°C​
-​​​​cooled water temperature ( tw2 ) 32°C​
-​​​​wet-bulb temperature of outside air ( tm ) 28.5°C​
-​​​​number of cooling towers 1​
-​​​​number of cells 2​
-​​​​loss by entrainment 0.1% of circulated water​
-​​​​evaporation loss 1.9% of circulated water​
- estimated cooling water content approx. 1,400 m3/hr


----------



## ahmedsharawy (31 يناير 2012)

thnxxx


----------



## husssein (5 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل مساعدتي في كيفية حساب طول برج التبريد المياه مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## engeneering (5 فبراير 2012)

جهد رائععععععععع


----------



## egyscream (13 فبراير 2012)

جهــــــــد يستحق الشكر


----------



## eng.aliothman (14 فبراير 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (1 مارس 2012)

سلمت أياديك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------

